# Great Lakes Largemouth Series-Presque Isle-June 18th



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

The Great Lakes Largemouth Series Eastern Division announces our first 2016 tournament launching NEXT WEEKEND on Saturday June 18th out of Presque Isle (Niagara Ramp). This event guarantees a $1000 minimum 1st Place payout with as few as 20 boats participating! Team event entry cost is only $100. You can enter our June 18th Presque Isle event at the ramp or online. 
Check us out on our website and on our Facebook page for more details. 
http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Any Results from this one?


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes. A little late to post, but Chris Miller won with 4 fish limit 9.46lbs


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thx


----------

